# Home of Venomous Animals



## Roman A (Sep 13, 2012)

Gifttierhaus Eimsheim (= Home of Venomous Animals in Eimsheim, Germany)

I went to a small local reptile zoo not far from Frankfurt yesterday. It is a private zoo which specializes in venomous Animals, so there are only animals which are in some way venomous or poisonous in the exhibition. They are open only once every month, so the timing to get there is a little problematical. They keep some spiders, scorpions and frogs, but most animals are obviously snakes. Here are some of them…

*Vipers*

West African Gaboon viper (Bitis rhinoceros)










*Asian Pit vipers*

Gumprecht's green pitviper (Viridovipera gumprechti (formerly Trimeresurus gumprechti)


















Sri Lankan pit viper (Trimeresurus trigonocephalus)









Mangrove pit viper (Cryptelytrops purpureomaculatus)









Mangshan pitviper (Zhaoermia mangshanensis)




























*Rattlesnakes*

Tropical Rattlesnake (Crotalus durissus culminates)









Uracoan Rattlesnake (Crotalus vegrandis)









Rock Rattlesnake (Crotalus lepidus lepidus)









Panamint Rattlesnake (Crotalus stephensi)




















*South American Pit vipers*

Crossed pit viper (Bothrops alternatus)


















fer-de-lance (Bothrops asper)









Eyelash Viper (Bothriechis schlegelii)
Adults









Young Snakes


















...


----------



## Roman A (Sep 13, 2012)

...

*Elapids*

Eastern Green Mamba (Dendroaspis angusticeps)




























Black Mamba (Dendroaspis polylepis)









Black-necked Spitting Cobra (Naja nigricollis)









Papuan Taipan (Oxyuranus scutellatus canni)









Roman


----------



## Whosthedaddy2 (Oct 24, 2016)

Beautiful snakes, thanks for sharing


----------

